# jablkový / jablečný



## Riveritos

Hello,
When I google apple nectar in Czech there are _jablkový nektar_ and _jablečný nektar_.
I'm not able to understand the difference between both terms.  
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## K.u.r.t

They are just two ways of saying the same thing. However to my ears _jablečný nektar_ sounds better. _jablkový_ sounds strange, perhaps inspired by Polish?
Indeed jablkový shows 8280 hits where as jablečný comes up with about 24 000 hits...


----------



## werrr

*Jablkový* is of oxidation number +VI and *jablečný* is of oxidation number +V. 

Ok, putting the jokes aside, there is only minimal practical difference between the two adjectives.

*Jablečný* is the traditional and literary form, *jablkový* is a form of colloquial origin which made its way to standard Czech as well.



			
				Riveritos said:
			
		

> When I google apple nectar in Czech there are jablkový nektar and jablečný nektar.


This result could be skewed by Slovak which has stronger tendency to use "jablkový" in literary style.



			
				K.u.r.t said:
			
		

> ...perhaps inspired by Polish?


Unlikely. The persistence of Czech *mléčný* in place of Polish *mlekowy* speaks against it, for example.

There are several reasons why people tend to use *jablkový*:


influence of concurrent forms like *hruškový, švestkový, pomerančový*
avoidance of infrequent sound shifts
influence of the colloquial form *jabkový* formed in regular way from colloquial form *jabko*


----------



## Ben Jamin

werrr said:


> Unlikely. The persistence of Czech *mléčný* in place of Polish *mlekowy* speaks against it, for example.
> 
> There are several reasons why people tend to use *jablkový*:
> 
> 
> influence of concurrent forms like *hruškový, švestkový, pomerančový*
> avoidance of infrequent sound shifts
> influence of the colloquial form *jabkový* formed in regular way from colloquial form *jabko*


 
'Mlekowy' is, actually, used in Polish, but only in scientific language (kwas mlekowy=lactic acid). All food products with milk are called "mleczny ...".
Both _jabłkowy_ and _jabłeczny, however, are used in Polish._


----------



## vianie

werrr said:


> This result could be skewed by Slovak which has stronger tendency to use "jablkový" in literary style.



Overall yes, but it is also a "matter of collocations" .

jablkový nektár, jablková žemľovka, jablkové pyré

jablčný ocot, jablčná vláknina, jablčné víno


----------



## adno

In most cases, I would use _jablečný_, but I feel a little difference between the two: Jablečný is more about the taste/flavour and I would hence prefer to use it particularly for liquids (jablečný koncentrát, jablečný ocet) or anything that contains somehow processed apples (jablečný džem, or just jablečná příchuť). Jablkový suggests that something is "made out of apples", that there are whole apples or at least pieces of them, but that they constitute a large part of the object. It's remotely similar to the distinction between gold and golden.

Of course it's not always as clearcut as I try to present it. For instance "jablečné pyré" and "jablečné pyré" both sound fine.


----------



## vianie

adno said:


> I feel a little difference between the two: Jablečný is more about the taste/flavour and I would hence prefer to use it particularly for liquids (jablečný koncentrát, jablečný ocet) or anything that contains somehow processed apples (jablečný džem, or just jablečná příchuť). Jablkový suggests that something is "made out of apples", that there are whole apples or at least pieces of them, but that they constitute a large part of the object. It's remotely similar to the distinction between gold and golden.
> 
> Of course it's not always as clearcut as I try to present it. For instance "jablečné pyré" and "jablečné pyré" both sound fine.



Can one disagree with this? (Me not.)


----------



## adno

I didn't give many examples for "jablkový", so here you go: I would be more likely to say "jablkový koláč" and "jablkový závin". When I have googled for "jablečný koláč" I have found, however, quite a lot of recipies that called for putting apples into a blender or even adding apple juice into the dough, so I could probably call these "jablkový" as well.

I regard it as an interesting question rather than a real problem. If you say "jablečný" all the time you won't surprise anyone. I believe that "jablková příchuť" would sound slightly awkward to most people, but the other collocations aren't so clearcut.


----------



## Tchesko

vianie said:


> Overall yes, but it is also a "matter of collocations" .
> 
> jablkový nektár, jablková žemľovka, jablkové pyré
> 
> jablčný ocot, jablčná vláknina, jablčné víno



OK but the point is, the Google hits yielding "jablkový nektar" are mostly Slovak, right? I tried to count the number of independent occurrences of "jablkový nektar" of Czech origin among the Google results and found at most 6.
On the other hand, most of the hits yielding "jablečný nektar" are clearly Czech.
So, although I globally agree with the above discussion, I would say in this particular respect that the differece between _jablkový nektár_ and _jablečný nektar _is that the former is Slovak and the latter is Czech.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you all for your help.


----------

